# FS: ss crystal red shrimp and sakura red cherry shrimp



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

SS hino/no-entry crystal red shrimp, size 1/2"+, $4.5/ea
Sakura red cherry shrimp $1/ea

PM or text me 778-998-6639 for amount and time. Pick up at Sushi Boss parking lot locates at Pinetree Way vs. Robson Dr. (3033 Robson Dr, Coquitlam) Thanks.


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for these beautiful shrimps ~


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Thanks shaobo :smiley:


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Healthy and high quality, at least 10 per sale. Thanks


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

I would buy 10 red cherry shrimp if you could deliver to maple ridge. Thanks!


----------



## goodboy9394 (Dec 21, 2011)

PM'd

Thank you!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great looking shrimp.Highly recommend to anyone looking to buy from this member.


----------



## CAAAT (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello, wondering if there are any more red cherry shrimp for sale.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd also be interested if you have cherries for sale


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

There are not many RCS left and some on hold now. However I have 3 groups of 10 SS grade PRL for sale currently. Premium quality and good size. Only 3 groups available. Text me to 778-998-663nine if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Herman Kwan said:


> SS hino/no-entry crystal red shrimp, size 1/2"+, $4.5/ea
> Sakura red cherry shrimp $1/ea
> 
> PM or text me 778-998-6639 for amount and time. Pick up at Sushi Boss parking lot locates at Pinetree Way vs. Robson Dr. (3033 Robson Dr, Coquitlam) Thanks.


These shrimp look great! Let me know if you're ever in Vancouver!


----------

